# Stoping to Poop. Bad habit or not?



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

When you realize that in any event you cannot let your horse stop to poop, it makes sense to get them used to doing it while moving. 

I showed hunter over fences, many flat classes and AQHA english, western and trail and there is NO way they could stop to poop.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Oh I wasn't talking about during a show or something. I meant more of when you are just walking down the trail. 

I know my guys would keep moving if I told them too. I just don't see the need as a trail rider only to keep them moving

My guys actually never poop at any pace other then the walk. They seem to hold it when we are trotting and cantering. Perhaps they are just unusual.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Show and hunting horses are trained not to stop, but a regular trail horse? As long as they don't suddenly put on the brakes at a full gallop, I think it's a non issue.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I usually let mine stop. If I need them to keep moving, a squeeze will get the desired result. I've seen no sign that it causes them to stop at will. If I'm on a paved road in our neighborhood, I stop because I'll be back later to clean it up as a courtesy to the neighbors, and it is easier to clean up a pile than a streak...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

It is not unnatural for a horse to poop while moving. You see them do it often while running around, whether spooked or hyped up. It's a defense mechanism so that they can get rid of the extra weight if the herd was being chased by predators. And because a horse is not allowed to stop in the show ring, it's best to simply teach the horse to poop while moving. It's not going to hurt them. And for trail riding, well if you're on a narrow trail, possibly cliff side (not uncommon here in AZ, although I don't ride trails like that) you certainly don't want the horse stopping to poop and holding up the line, which could cause an accident with the horses behind you.

Stopping to pee is different. They can't pee while moving, and horses pee significantly less than they poop. (funny, it's the opposite for humans!) My mare always has to pee as soon as she is tacked and mounted. I don't worry about it, it's just her thing. If we were at a show, I would just give her ample warm up time in which she can pee. She only has to do it once, then she's good. But always, every time, as soon as I get on, she's gotta go! :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If I am riding a horse, he is not allowed to make the decision to stop and poop, I make that decision, I am the one driving.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll never forget the first time that happened to me. When I was a kid and learning to ride it was all cattle work on my uncles cattle station. I would have been maybe about 7 or 8 years, old my uncle raised me from about that age, I was riding this little pony along behind a mob of cattle, me and my cousins, the boys at least, were treated like the rest of the working men when we were working. Anyway this pony stopped to take a dump; my uncle saw me and shouted angrily "ONLY RACE HORSES STOP TO SH$%!!! GET THAT F%^&EN HORSE MOVING!!!". ever since then I kind of have had the impression that race horses are the only horses that have the luxury to stop to take a dump.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with stopping to let them poop when on a leisurely trail ride. If somebody gripes to me about it I ask them if they want someone to make them walk while they are pooping. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My horse doesn't stop. Not because I don't let him stop - he just doesn't. We leave road apples in a nice little row down the trail lol.

My sister's horse does stop. We don't care. But we don't show or anything.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

My lesson horse use to stop to poop in the middle of a lesson. He knows though that during a show he can't stop. Smart pony.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do not allow them to stop. Many reasons, the main one being that I often lead one horse from another and if the led one stops to poop I can easily drop them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes they are able to poop on the move. When trail riding, I see no reason to not let them stop. 

If they do keep moving, the poo is spread out and not in a pile. I try to get them off the trail if possible so others that may use the trail, like hikers and bicyclists, don't have to track through it.

Also, if they do stop to poop or pee, I lean forward in the saddle. I've heard that is better for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheSacrificialSloth (Apr 18, 2014)

It depends with Esmee. Sometimes she'll stop, and other times she'll just walk _realy _ slowly. Admittedly when I'm riding in the arena, I let her stop, because we need to clean up after us. I don't compete though, and prefer hacking anyway.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Whatever you do, be consistent. If they are allowed to stop and poop and you decide to show... Expect him to do it. 

Personally, I don't see a reason to stop. It's natural for them to poop on the go. A friend of mine always lets her horse stop and I always ask "are you going to wipe her butt too?" :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If a leisurely trail ride I don't always make them walk on, but I know I can if I decide that I want them to. When I was showing I did want them to keep moving so it wouldn't be a problem in the show ring.
As long as you can move them when you want I guess it's a personal decision, but in a group, a horse stopping can be awkward for the horse following.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Never, they learn what they live with. It cannot be one rule here and another there.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

My horses always were allowed to stop if they wanted to stop, but they were all regular old trail horses. Peeing is different of course because they can't pee and walk at the same time, especially geldings because they want to stretch out so they don't splash their feet. 

I do agree with trying to move them off the trail if you can though, it's just good manners to not leave a big pile of horse poop in the middle of a multi-use trail. I use the local Rail-To-Trail systems around here and they have a place on their site where people can leave reviews and comments, and I swear "EW HORSE POOP" is the #1 complaint on all trails that allow horses.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I see absolutely nothing wrong with stopping to let them poop when on a leisurely trail ride. If somebody gripes to me about it I ask them if they want someone to make them walk while they are pooping. That usually shuts them up.


I would also be mighty ticked off if someone tried to tell me not to stop and eat a granola bar while walking down a trail, but I don't allow my horse to stop to eat while I'm riding! Personally, I think that it is a bad habit for my horse. I don't show anymore (would love to again in the future!) but when I did my horse had a tendency to poop in the ring. It just always seemed to happen. No way in heck did I want him to get the idea that he could just stop whenever he needed to go! If you allow them to stop on a "fun" ride then it makes it that much more likely that they'll stop in a serious ride where it counts. 

I also think that it's good manners for a horse to keep going at the gait you ask until you tell them otherwise. If we're walking along then I expect you to keep walking type thing. If we're already stopped for some reason then there's nothing wrong with it. I can see why some people won't care, so I don't mind having to wait for someone else's horse to go while riding with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It is not 'natural' for a horse to poop and walk. They will do so if there is a need to keep moving, but mine all leave piles in the corral, not streaks. When one hesitates in a way that feels like, "I want to poop now", I usually let them, but they have never put up a fuss if I give a squeeze to keep them moving. I've certainly never needed a crop to keep them moving.

If I did shows or competition, I would train them to keep going. But I don't and never will. We normally keep 50-75 feet separation on a trail, so one horse stopping to poop doesn't cause much problem. I don't recall any of them ever asking to stop to poop at a fast trot or canter. Maybe I have weird horses.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I show locally. 

And yes, I let my horse stop to poop. 

Maybe I'm too nice to him. Although I really can't recall him having to poop while in the arena at a show. Usually takes care of his business before when I'm warming him up.

To each his own.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I would also be mighty ticked off if someone tried to tell me not to stop and eat a granola bar while walking down a trail, but I don't allow my horse to stop to eat while I'm riding! Personally, I think that it is a bad habit for my horse. I don't show anymore (would love to again in the future!) but when I did my horse had a tendency to poop in the ring. It just always seemed to happen. No way in heck did I want him to get the idea that he could just stop whenever he needed to go! If you allow them to stop on a "fun" ride then it makes it that much more likely that they'll stop in a serious ride where it counts.
> 
> I also think that it's good manners for a horse to keep going at the gait you ask until you tell them otherwise. If we're walking along then I expect you to keep walking type thing. If we're already stopped for some reason then there's nothing wrong with it. I can see why some people won't care, so I don't mind having to wait for someone else's horse to go while riding with them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You're talking a huge difference between a horse taking a dump and stopping to eat. Seconds vs they'd stand there all day and eat if you let them, only taking a step when they saw something that looks like it might be a little tastier. 

If you're paying attention to your horse you know when they are getting ready to stop and poop a few steps before they actually do. If it's not a good place to stop like in a show arena or a hairy part of the trail then a simple squeeze of your legs will or at least should keep them moving. I can and will control my horse's movements when it's important but when it's not I let them make some of their own decisions.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was always taught not to let the horse stop to poop. I do show a few times a year; nothing all that serious, but I'd still not want him to stop to poop in the middle of a test 

I'll admit I've gotten a bit inconsistent about it lately, though. My barn put in new arena footing recently and instituted a "no poop" policy. It's just so much easier to pick up after your horse if it's in a pile and not strung out over 10 feet... If I feel it coming on, I'll usually urge him on to the next corner with a manure fork and park him there for a few seconds to see if he'll go (so at least it's my idea when/where to stop). Fortunately, he really doesn't poop in the arena very often.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Generally speaking, no I don't allow mine to stop when they are pooping. I don't show but I do work cattle and that requires finesse and a horse that will move where you tell him, when you tell him. If I'm trying to pen a herd of cattle, then I can't afford to let even one get back past me because my horse decided that he had to stand absolutely still to poop at that particular moment. You let one get past you and it can be very hard to stop the rest of them from scattering too.

As for an average pleasure trail horse, IMHO, it's all up to the owner/rider. I do things my own way but it's not my place to tell someone else they are wrong or right so long as what they are doing isn't dangerous or damaging to the horse's training/wellbeing.

All I cay say for certain is that mine have never seemed to have a problem pooping on the go.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

As long as you trail ride alone or in the back of a group I suppose it wouldn't be a big issue but there are few things more obnoxious than having one horse stop to poop and block the trail for everyone behind. It's happened to me and my trail riding buddies many times and to put it _mildly_ it's extremely annoying.

Horses are perfectly capable of pooping while they move so why not train them that way. When you let a horse get in the habit of stopping it's extremely difficult to un-train.


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

Depends on the season for me lol In the summer when we are showing, I don't let him stop. But when I'm inside for the winter, I'd ask him to stop so I don't have to walk all around when I go to pick it up. Eventually he'll figure out to stop on his own or keep moving depending on which season.


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

If you're showing, then you'll want to train them not to stop, but if you're trail riding and he doesn't act up, it shouldn't cause many issues.

I always use the thought that I wouldn't want to poop and walk! Just use your discretion if you think it's becoming a behavioral problem.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

You know, all this business about "I wouldn't want someone making me walk and poop" is giving human qualities to a horse. A horse is built completely different from a human. Humans don't eat grass as the main part of their diet. Humans do not have four legs and are incapable of running at speeds the horse can. Humans are not herbivores, but omnivores and top predators, which is why we do not have the built in defense mechanism to let us "unload" on the go.

If you want to let your horse stop and poop, whatever, it's fine by me. Your horse, your choice. Just don't say it's mean, or awkward, or uncomfortable for the horse to make them poop and move because it's not.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just to address the comment about being able to keep your horse moving when needed, a riders energy has a lot to do with this. If you're just plodding along on a leisurely trail ride, the horse knows and feels your energy is low. When riding with a purpose, the horse knows the difference. That alone can keep the horse moving. 

Now for a funny story. I was riding our Appy that I was starting. He was the first horse i started too and I know I made mistakes. He liked to run into other horses to stop. My wife was riding her horse that stopped to poop. My horse ran into the back of him where my knee went up his butt. My knee had a big brown/green spot for several washings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I pleasure ride and I make my horses walk and poop. I can't stress enough how much I hate it when I'm riding a horse for a client/lesson and the owner says to just take a breather and let it do its business. 

There are only certain times I'll let a horse stop and poop. If it's a seasoned, broke to the nines horse that I work with a lot and am just plodding around on I have no problem letting him stop because I know if I ask he'll keep going. If it's a horse I'm training or excersizing than no. That privilege comes when they're broke and will move exactly when I tell them too.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you are simply trail riding, i see no problem to let them stop. showing is different .
but since you already stated you trail ride stopping is fine with me. I let mine stop.
I have never seen my horses poop when running, well, none except the arabian and she is just wierd .


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Humans can poop or pee when they walk. It's just not practical. It would be messy. Have you ever barely made it to the bath room? 

Dogs can do it too. We have one that doesn't stand still while pooping. He does stop to pee but keeps walking while pooping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

